# only in texas would you see this done to a 350Z..



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

that poor.. poor.. car

350Z???


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Wrong section......and that 350Z should be taken away from that owner


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Hmm now which is worse? LoL or maybe its the same car


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

WHOEVER DID THAT MUST TAKEN TO THE STREETS AND BE SHOT !!!!!! MUST BE SHOT !!!!


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

That 350 is far from totalled. I know people who would buy that for the right price and straighten it like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Um, I bet the title would say otherwise....


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

that would be some crazy Longhorn fanatic. I'm a Texas Longhorn too, but I ain't crazy! One of my buddies spotted that car in Austin right after the Z came out.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

All I can say is GGHHEEYY!!!!!!!


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

That car is royally f!*@ed up, such a beautiful car destroyed


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

dude, i think i'm gonna cry!!! lol


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

If Im not mistaking, that used to be the car of a guy I sorta know. He was hit by a guy driving in a SUV who decided to drive into oncoming traffic.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

spdracerUT said:


> *that would be some crazy Longhorn fanatic. I'm a Texas Longhorn too, but I ain't crazy! One of my buddies spotted that car in Austin right after the Z came out. *


Yep I saw that car right outside of Yellow Rose in Austin. Mad Longhorn fan!


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

shit man, i wanna take those 350 rims and stick em on our alty, wonder how much yo could get em at a junkyard??


----------



## ricer (Feb 25, 2003)

"Sorry officer, I couln't see over my left horn" Poor 350Z


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

well I am an OU fan so I say kill the dude and turn the horns upside down


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

wow how many hp increse is that mod?lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Thats crazeeee. 

well, thats one way to get out of your lease.

Just wanted to let you guys know, my brother is shopping around for a car right now and came across an ad online that gave a free subscription to either billboard or media week magazine, for test driving the Lexus IS sport design. He said it's a pretty sweet ride plus he got free mgazines.

zeeya

http://www.billboard.com/billboard/charts/bb200.jsp

http://www.mediaweek.com/mediaweek/index.jsp


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

JustMe said:


> *Hmm now which is worse? LoL or maybe its the same car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my car I totaled it two weeks after delivery. Thanks for asking I was not hurt.

All I have now is the shifter and the two side logos and the 350z logo off the back.


----------

